# 350Z fuel tank access



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Guys, I don't know if you have this problem, but I saw in the dealer a 350Z's whole rear end pulled out, shocks and all. they were getting access to this problem with the gas tank and some sensor. I wondered what the heck, you have to remove the whole rear-end to replace a little part??? holy labor charge! 

Chris 92 SE-R


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

There is a Recall on all the hoses that go to the fuel cell. We have to drop the entire rear sub-frame assembly just to get to it. It really isn't that hard of a job. Warranty pays us 2.9 and it only takes me about 2 hours to do it. But I have done a couple of them lately so they're getting easier.


----------

